# Baby Mantids



## kalgra (Apr 12, 2016)

A local children's museum the Butterfly Pavilion had me in today to shoot some of their baby mantids. They were pretty darn cute. So little less than 1/4" long. They had some other crazy mantis too they call black beauty. They were tough little buggers to get in focus. They would not sit still. unfortunately I missed focus on more than a few.  Oh well was fun all the same.

1






2






3






4






5






6






7






8






9


----------



## Watchful (Apr 13, 2016)

Move them to a rosebush and they'll turn green. They love aphids too.
We have a heard of them. They are so cute.


----------



## kalgra (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah that would have been much cooler. The museum wher I shot them doesn't allow me handle any of the insects they have there so I was pretty limited to just shooting them on the stick they were on propped up in a plastic holding container. I used some different color magazines propped behind the stick to try to add some more color.

I think I need a better flash setup up too

Looking at this again today I'm pretty disappointed that I missed focus on so many.


----------

